# New wine room



## Charlietuna

I'm working on a new area on my property for wine, fruit & vegetable processing. An old building, I've done much cleaning, sealing & waterproofing the walls. I will epoxy coat the floor & get water plumbed in soon. A stove, fruit press & crusher for cider hopefully by spring.


----------



## Charlietuna

The room is 20x20. I'll try to post pics of my progress. 

Brian.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks really cool.


----------



## Scott

Looks nice, but will the dog mind ya moving in?


----------



## Charlietuna

Dog won't mind as long as I keep her supplied in Borolo. Lol


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice! Nice size as well. Love the SS table!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Very nice!!! I like the SS tables as well...


----------



## saddlebronze

You're gonna be jonesing for a floor drain, or a janitors sink with a pump! Nice space!


----------



## Rocky

You're gonna be _jonesing_ for a floor drain, or a janitors sink with a pump! Nice space! 

Okay, Saddlebronze, I will bite. What does this word mean?

Charlietuna, really nice space! I think it will be outstanding when you are finished.


----------



## Charlietuna

I will be running a water line overhead with 2-3 hose's hanging. Plus there are 2 sinks in the SS countertop. One has an opening for a 6 " disposal I will need to modify. The other as seen in the pic has a large basin. The cross bars are removable. 

Not quite sure how I'm going to handle floor drainage, but there are old garage doors on one end that I'm sealing one & modifying the other to have an occupant door as well as opening in full 8'. The floor slopes toward the doors. I may use a rigid plastic gutter & drain the floor to an opening that I can squeegee to. 

jonesing :

to have a strong need, desire, or craving for something.


----------



## Rocky

Charlie, that is a new one on me. Never heard the term.

Just an idea, if you don't mind, and in order to keep your wine area "rustic" why don't you make two 4' swing doors for the garage door rather than an overhead and put the occupant door in one of the 4 footers? Takes a little framing and you have to step over the threshold to get into the area. We had this on an old bakery that my family owned many years ago and I always though it was really neat. You could go in and out through the pedestrian door and open the double doors when you have a "delivery."


----------



## rodo

That's a real nice start you have there. I wish I had that much space.


----------



## BobF

Nice. I'm jealous ...


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I hope you either inherited or otherwise aquired that SS sink. Buying it new would break my bank! It is a nice piece indeed.


----------



## Charlietuna

With all the new schools being built. there are warehouses full of desks, all kitchen supplies including these sinks / tables & misc items pulled from older schools. i have a connection. These were free!! I also have a 7' SS shelf to mount to the wall. 

It's not what you know but who u know sometimes. 

Brian


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Very Sweet!!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Thats definitely the way to do it!


----------



## Charlietuna

Just put my 2nd & final coat on conFlex on the walls. Headed back out in a bit to start cleaning up the floors to prep & paint them in the next couple days.


----------



## Charlietuna

Cleaning & prepping the floor tonight. Self leveling urethane caulking in the cracks. Then coating. And, if you're curious those are my family's specific variety of squash on the table in the back. They make amazing pumpkin pie!! Seeds can not be purchased. My family has had the line as long as they can remember.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

That is gonna be a sweet setup!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow. Just, wow!


----------



## bakervinyard

Wish I had that kind of room to make my wines, never mind that great table !


----------



## Charlietuna

So far so good. All the excruciating detail & time in waterproofing this room seems to be holding to this rain. The next few days will tell the tale.


----------



## Charlietuna

Floor cleaned, sealed & coated.


----------



## Charlietuna

This is just after I had all the junk out & ready to start. Big change & most of the work was in prep. Not just the painting.


----------



## ibglowin

Although it looks CLEAN and BRIGHT now I really liked the old rustic brick and beam!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG, I thought I was looking at before and after in that order also. I loved the red brick. Is this actually your basement. It looks like a warehouse. I never saw brick in a basement before, but I like it.


----------



## Pumpkinman

You have done a lot of work! My compliments!


----------



## Charlietuna

Everyone told me to save the brick, but unfortunately it was actually in very bad shape. I had to so drainage from the exterior & waterproofing from the interior. It wasn't as pretty close up as u may think. Lots of work needed.


----------



## Charlietuna

I have a game room above in a nice 20x20. Pool table, foosball, darts, poker & air hockey. My 5 & 8 yr olds love it. 

Had termites, but think I've got them under control.


----------



## Rocky

Charlie, I think it looks great. That is one heck of a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looking good, CT!


----------



## Charlietuna

Here's the building. The doors are my next project. The left will be sealed completely, the right I'm going to modify into a steel occupant door & locking swing out. I want to keep it rustic looking & original as possible.


----------



## Charlietuna

You can see the fruit trees up on the hill. Many varieties of apple, cherry, peach & plum.


----------



## Boatboy24

A home winemaker's dream!


----------



## JohnT

Now you just need a tasting room and you are all set.


----------



## Rocky

JohnT said:


> Now you just need a tasting room and you are all set.


 
I thought that was what is on the second floor!


----------



## Charlietuna

Trying to do a little over the winter. The doors have been framed in, insulated & sealed / waterproofed on the inside. I wanted to keep them as original as possible on the outside so I used the old shed doors. Installed the occupant door & made it secure. Plumbing is all purchased, just need to get the stainless steel tables & sinks leveled & secured before running water lines. Should be ready way ahead of harvest this year. 
Brian


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool. We all could only wish to have this to work with.


----------



## Charlietuna

Thanks runningwolf! Sometimes I think this old farm is a blessing, sometimes the amount of work it needs & the upkeep can be exhausting. Here are some new pics from inside. It's getting very close to useable.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice progress! Those SS tables turned out awesome!


----------



## Polarhug

Wonderful place to make wine! What is upstairs??


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Looks great! Wish I had that much space...enjoy it!


----------



## jswordy

That is super-nice. The thing I like about my old farm is that I can do what I want there. Looks like you are doing that, too.


----------



## Charlietuna

Polarhug said:


> Wonderful place to make wine! What is upstairs??



The upstairs is a game room. Pool table, Foosball, darts, air hockey, card table.


----------



## Charlietuna

Some new lighting installed today. New breaker box soon. The old one is obsolete & one 40 amp breaker I need for my stove is $60. I'm just installing a new panel from lowes.


----------



## sceleste54

Nice !! I have envy.....


----------



## ibglowin

Coming together nicely!


----------



## Boatboy24

That really is becoming a great space.


----------

